# HD Tivo- Pre orders now being taken $899 March 16-26 ship date?



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Here is the link to the main thread. The link to the online dealer is half way down.

If you put down $100 you get $100 of so that makes it $899.

$100 less than the 921.

I would wait if you are a new customer. I predict the new customer price with a One year contract will be $799.

Also you never know what price Best Buy and Circute City will sell it for.

The thread also says that Goodguys is also matching this price of $899 WITH depost. The online Good guys is not matching this yet, its only in store right now.

Goodguys claims a ship date of March 16th.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=154286

Myself, I still have not decided between the 921 and the HD Tivo. Still gathering all the facts so I can make an informed choice.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Dec 11, 2003)

GG requires a $500.00 advance deposit. 

New DIRECTV subscribers who want the new HD-DVR250 already have several deep discount options available.


----------



## baloo75 (Jun 12, 2003)

Robert Zohn said:


> GG requires a $500.00 advance deposit.
> 
> New DIRECTV subscribers who want the new HD-DVR250 already have several deep discount options available.


Robert, what deep discounts are you referring to?

I know there are deep discounts for SD receiver/dish packages however I haven't seen any discounts on the HD-DVR250 for new subscribers. I guess you might be saying get one of the low cost options today as a new customer then get an HD-DVR250 later as an existing customer you would be ahead. I am in this boat, I am going to change from E* to D* but I am currently waiting to see what the discounts are for new customers on the HD-DVR250's when they come out. With E* giving $200 off for 921's for new customers I would think D* would match that. If so I think I would be ahead by waiting.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Good Guys stores are saying they will have the HD Tivo March 16th. Vaule Electronics the online guys say Martch 25.

I bet Direct TV has them March 10th so they can sign up new customers away from Dish at $799.

Cant wait. We will have to call Direct TV and ask for a Sr. CSR in March. Call them every week saying I will switch IF. . .


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I got in on Value Electronics last night around 8:05PM Eastern. I can't wait!! I wonder what number I am in line.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

bump


----------



## rgreenpc (Mar 6, 2004)

I ordered mine from Wendy Zohn ( co-owner) about a week ago she was very helpful and even helped get me some HD boxes in the interim - that I will give to my mother when her subscription to dish runs out.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow what a blast from the past my post is! We are almost there now! WOOHOO!


----------



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

SParker said:


> Wow what a blast from the past my post is! We are almost there now! WOOHOO!


Are they really coming out this month ?


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Well I would really shoot for the beginning of April to be realistic.


----------



## topom (Jan 4, 2004)

SParker said:


> Well I would really shoot for the beginning of April to be realistic.


A little birdy (inside the manufacturing facility) told me it would be May before these were released.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

:flaiming



topom said:


> A little birdy (inside the manufacturing facility) told me it would be May before these were released.


----------



## jpoklop (Jan 20, 2004)

The ValueElectronics website now has this banner...

"If you order by March 18, 2004 you will be shipped no later than the 1st week of May '04"

Hopefully earlier pre-orders will not have to wait that long.


----------



## Vetman (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm on waiting list ( aprox. #300) w/ $100 down.
Ihave to move soon & have NO line of sight at the new place.
Anyone interested in buying me out since ValueElectronics won't refund my deposit?
Email me @ [email protected]


----------



## jeffcarp (Oct 21, 2002)

As an existing DTV customer who will be upgrading to the HD TIVO from Value Electronics, what is "a signed activation agreement?"

To me, that sounds like what you sign as a new customer to agree to a certain term of programming.

Can someone explain? Thank you!


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I believe with adding any new receiver Directv requires you to signup for another 12 month commitment.



jeffcarp said:


> As an existing DTV customer who will be upgrading to the HD TIVO from Value Electronics, what is "a signed activation agreement?"
> 
> To me, that sounds like what you sign as a new customer to agree to a certain term of programming.
> 
> Can someone explain? Thank you!


----------



## RickD2003 (Jul 20, 2003)

SParker said:


> I believe with adding any new receiver Directv requires you to signup for another 12 month commitment.


  :eek2: 

Is it me, or is this just a B/S requirement. Odds are that if Im buying a high end receiver, Ill be sticking around for the long run. Having D* REQUIRE that I sign for an additional year is ridiculous. Im already paying over $100 a month for service, not counting the HD stuff (which Ill get once my receiver comes in) and since Ive just signed with D* less than 3 months ago, I think it is stupid of them to require this.

Does anyone else have a problem with this?

--Rick


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

RickD2003 said:


> :eek2:
> 
> Is it me, or is this just a B/S requirement. Odds are that if Im buying a high end receiver, Ill be sticking around for the long run. Having D* REQUIRE that I sign for an additional year is ridiculous. Im already paying over $100 a month for service, not counting the HD stuff (which Ill get once my receiver comes in) and since Ive just signed with D* less than 3 months ago, I think it is stupid of them to require this.
> 
> ...


Nope I would have no problem with that whatsoever.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Too bad DirecTV doesn't give you a discount for paying for the year upfront. That would take some of the sting out of it.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

You don't have to pay for a year up front its just that you have to commit to another year of programming. There must be a penalty if you cancel before, not sure what though.



Foxbat said:


> Too bad DirecTV doesn't give you a discount for paying for the year upfront. That would take some of the sting out of it.


----------



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

Foxbat said:


> Too bad DirecTV doesn't give you a discount for paying for the year upfront. That would take some of the sting out of it.


Guys my Cousin Pays for programming for whole year upfront and he gets all of the payperview channels Movies for free.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Huh? He gets the PPV's? Not that I don't believe you but that just doesn't sound right.


----------



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

Yes he gets all of the PPV's everytime,

He can just tune to the channels and its on allready without pressing the buy button.


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

That's what you call having an illegal access card. It is highly frowned upon. JUST PAY FOR SERVICE!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah, not to cast aspersions on someone, but are you sure that when he pays in advance, he pays DirecTv... or does he pay the guy who programs his card.


----------



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

Yes he pay his bills to DIRECTV.

and he doesn't have an hacked card.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Sounds fishy.

Has someone called D* to confirm?


----------



## RickD2003 (Jul 20, 2003)

openhouse said:


> Guys my Cousin Pays for programming for whole year upfront and he gets all of the payperview channels Movies for free.


Thats odd... I asked the DirecTV rep to pay up front and he told me they couldnt do it. If I could have gotten PPV for free, I definitely would have taken the steps needed to do this.


----------



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

RickD2003 said:


> Thats odd... I asked the DirecTV rep to pay up front and he told me they couldnt do it. If I could have gotten PPV for free, I definitely would have taken the steps needed to do this.


I haven't asked him lately if he still get free PPV's
but the last time he had PPV's were 6 years ago, and i haven't asked him since. so maybe they quit offering Free PPV's


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Guys, be careful where this conversation goes.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I know of no offer where D* would give free PPVs...hence, negating the inherent meaning of the acronym.

Sounds like it was pirated. Bad form.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Maybe Directv did something like that in its infancy. 6 years ago would of been around 98 when they were only 2-3 years old. If he still has that deal today then something is really up.


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

scottchez said:


> Cant wait. We will have to call Direct TV and ask for a Sr. CSR in March. Call them every week saying I will switch IF. . .


Already did, and according to the CSR, the HD-Tivo is being released sometime summer <sigh>. :crying_sa:


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Don't worry I have heard multiple sources that they begin shipping March 31st.



DJSix said:


> Already did, and according to the CSR, the HD-Tivo is being released sometime summer <sigh>. :crying_sa:


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

SParker said:


> Don't worry I have heard multiple sources that they begin shipping March 31st.


I REALLY hope your sources are right. It's not so much that I want to buy the HD-Tivo right away, it's the fact on the gamble that when it is released, it'll drive the prices of the standard Tivos down in price. I've been eyeing the Samsung model for quite a while .

Yes, I do know about "hacking" and just adding a bigger hard drive. I do have faith in my computer skills, just don't feel like voiding the warranty .

Electronic "toys" are an expensive habit....


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Well I am not going to stake my reputation on it but this week should be interesting. Value Electronics is supposed to get the majority of the units produced and they are supposed to get them Wednesday.


----------



## jpoklop (Jan 20, 2004)

I certainly hope so. It would be nice to get set up for the NCAA championship game and the Masters.


----------

